# Ur quattro vs. E30 M3 showdown going on in TCL



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4084180


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

answered!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Interesting comparison, 
I had planned someday to get an original M3 many years ago, as then, I had never even heard of, let alone seen any urQ's in the states.
Some people on here are fortunate, or crazy enough to have both! 
I still, would choose the urQ if given the choice.


----------

